# Problema risoluzione XFRee

## Pazzeo

Ciao ragazzi sono riuscito ad installare gentoo e va che è una meraviglia . Ho un problema nella configurazione di Xfree .Ho una scheda Nvida ed ho installato i driver per linux e un monitor LG Flatron 915ftplus . Vorrei usare la modalità 1024x768 a 120Hz perchè sotto windows xp riesco ad impostare questa modalità di lavoro. Vi posto il mio XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

  SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LgFlatron915FTplus"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-107

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   VertRefresh   50-200

vendorname "[LgFlatron915FTplus]"

modelname "[LgFlatron915FTplus]"

ModeLine "1024x768/120Hz" 115.5 1024 1056 1248 1440 768 771 781 802  -HSync -VSync

ModeLine "1152x864/99Hz" 137.65 1152 1184 1312 1536 864 866 885 902  -HSync -VSync

ModeLine "1024x768/100Hz" 115.5 1024 1056 1248 1440 768 771 781 802  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia G-Force 5200FX"

    VendorName  "NVIDIA"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option    "NvAgp"   "3"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID"  "true"

    Option   "RenderAccel"   "1"

    Option   "Backingstore"

    Option   "CursorShadow"  "on"

    Option    "HWCursor"  "on"

    BoardName   "Nvidia G-Force4FX"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Nvidia G-Force 5200FX"

    Monitor     "LgFlatron915FTplus"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768/100Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/100Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768/100Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Questo è il mio file e questo è il log:

```

I) NVIDIA(0): LgFlatron915FTplus: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): LgFlatron915FTplus: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-200.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864/99Hz" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

```

Ecco come vedete io ho provato ad impostare 1024x768a 120Hz ma queando parte cambia e mette tutto a 100Hz le frequenze del monitor le ho lette dal manuale allegato al monitor

Ciao e grazie 

Pazzeo

----------

## Benve

prova a mettere invece di questo:

```
Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768/100Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

      Virtual 0 0 

    EndSubsection 

```

questo:

```
Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768/120Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

      Virtual 0 0 

    EndSubsection 

```

Per la frequenza io di solito mi affido al monitor, ho detto così a occhio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere la frequenza verticale (o orizzontale non mi ricordo mai qual'e') con valore fisso 

120Hz al posto di 50-200.

----------

## Pazzeo

Ciao grazie ho provato come  mi avete consigliato voi ma nulla nn va nulla

 :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

Ciao

Pazzeo

----------

## cerri

Prova queste:

```
# 1024x768

Modeline "1024x768"  94.5  1024 1072 1168 1376

                           768  769  772  808  +HSync +VSync

# 1152 x 864

Modeline "1152x864"  121.5 1152 1216 1344 1568

                           864  865  868  911  +HSync +VSync

# 1280 x 1024

Modeline "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728

                           1024 1025 1028 1072 +HSync +VSync

# 1600x1200

Modeline "1600x1200" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 

                           1200 1201 1204 1250 +HSync +VSync 

EndSection
```

----------

## bibi[M]

Come fa notare il buon cerri in X si può forzare qualsiasi risoluzione@refresh usando il modeline adatto, segnalo questo link per la generazione di custom modelines:

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

Se volete aumentare il refresh anche in console, una volta abilitato il giusto driver per framebuffer, basta passare al kernel:

video=DRIVER:XRESxYRES-DEPTH@REFRESH

Ovviamente le parti in maiuscolo vanno modificare a dovere =)

Anche se non l'ho mai provato, segnalo inoltre questo "hack" per modificare il refresh col driver vesa (vesafb):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570

----------

## Pazzeo

Niete da fare le ho provate tutte ma continua ad andare a 1024x768 a 85 Hz ecco il file di log :

```
:

) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.18.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: NVIDIA

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): LgFlatron915FTplus: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): LgFlatron915FTplus: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-200.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800 x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x864@100" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768@120":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync width (1688 - 1056 = 632) greater than 512

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1024x768@100": 126.6 MHz, 80.8 kHz, 100.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 130.5 MHz, 106.3 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 114.8 MHz, 106.2 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe20000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe2004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe2003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 8X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

```

Che disperazione nn riesco proprio a capire dove sta il problema    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao

Pazzeo

----------

## Pazzeo

Ciao ho risolto ,in parte, ora riesco ad andare a 1024x768 ad un refresh di 100Hz a 120Hz nn ne vuole sapere di andare . Ora pero' è sorto un altro problema il framebuffer prima andava .....ora nn va piu e nn so il perche dato che nn ho cambiato nulla dove puo essere il problema???  :Crying or Very sad: 

Volevo chiedere anche un ultima cosa come faccio a vedere se all'avvio hard disk viene posto in modalità UDMA???

Ciaoo e grazie

Pazzep

----------

## cerri

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> Ciao ho risolto ,in parte, ora riesco ad andare a 1024x768 ad un refresh di 100Hz

 

Come hai fatto?

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> a 120Hz nn ne vuole sapere di andare . Ora pero' è sorto un altro problema il framebuffer prima andava .....ora nn va piu e nn so il perche dato che nn ho cambiato nulla dove puo essere il problema??? 

 

Beh, quello che dici non e' possibile... Ma cosa intendi con framebuffer? FBDEV? La console?

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedere anche un ultima cosa come faccio a vedere se all'avvio hard disk viene posto in modalità UDMA???

 

All'avvio devi essere velocissimo mentre scorre il DMESG, altrimenti puoi sempre fare (ammettendo che il tuo disco sia /dev/hda)

```
# hdparm -d /dev/hda
```

----------

## Pazzeo

Ciao cerri allora il dma funziona e sono contento ci mancava solo che quello  :Smile: )

Allora per il refresh a 100 Hz ho tolot tutte le modeline e ho messo questa

```

ModeLine "1024x768/100Hz" 115.5 1024 1056 1248 1440 768 771 781 802  -HSync -VSync

```

E cosi va ma nn sono riuscito a metterlo a 120Hz il sito che mi ha consigliato bibi mi da valori sballati che nn acceta!!

Il problema è che sul framebuffer quando faccio il boot nn carica piu' l'immagine predefinita e nn so il perchè dipende dal XFree86Config ???

Ciaoo Pazzzeo

----------

## cerri

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> Ciao cerri allora il dma funziona e sono contento ci mancava solo che quello )
> 
> Allora per il refresh a 100 Hz ho tolot tutte le modeline e ho messo questa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In pratica ti funziona se metti solo la modeline di cui sopra?

Se si, prova anche SOLO le altre modeline che ti abbiamo postato / linkato.

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> Il problema è che sul framebuffer quando faccio il boot nn carica piu' l'immagine predefinita e nn so il perchè dipende dal XFree86Config ???

 

No, non puo' dipendere da XF86Config, dai un'occhiata al grub o a lilo.

----------

## Pazzeo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica ti funziona se metti solo la modeline di cui sopra? 
> 
> Se si, prova anche SOLO le altre modeline che ti abbiamo postato / linkato.
> ...

 

Praticamente si nn vanno purtroppo ........come posso generare modeline adatte al mio monitor??? 

Per il problema del framebuffer ho risolto era un problema nel grub.conf...

Ciaoo

Pazzeo

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata al link postato da bibi[M].

----------

## Pazzeo

Ciao ho gia provato quel sito ma mi da modeline che nn funzionano ..... inoltre nn conosco il valore del Dot Clock Frequency sul manuale nn è riportato

Ciaoo

Pazzeo

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Pazzeo wrote:*   

> Ciao ho gia provato quel sito ma mi da modeline che nn funzionano ..... inoltre nn conosco il valore del Dot Clock Frequency sul manuale nn è riportato
> 
> 

 

In quel certo sito, prova ad utilizzare solo il secondo box, quello dove chiede la geometria ed il refresh, inserisci solo questi 3 valori e fai submit, la modelines generata _dovrebbe_ funzionare.

Ovviamente poi nella sezione Screen dell'XF86config devi aggiungere il nome della modelines appena inserita.

Edite: oltre al sito ho scoperto il comando "gft", può creare modelines sia per X che per fb.modes ...man gtf ^_-

----------

